# Internal Error Has Occurred - Unable to Export: What's Going On?



## Alley Oop (Jan 20, 2012)

After years of exporting images from Lightroom with no issues, I am getting two error messages when attempting to export images. 

The strange thing is that even though the error reads "failed to export," the images _do_ export to the specified folder but my export action no longer runs (and of course the two error messages appear).

The only things I have changed in the last two days are 
1) upgraded to Mac OS Lion and 
2) created a new catalog

But I can not export (with my actions) from either catalog at this point.  Same error now appears with either the old catalog (with years of images) or new one (with 13 photos).

I typically export hundred of images at a time with my export actions, so this is something I need to fix. 

Any suggestions appreciated!

Could it be that after installing Lion OS, Lightroom has lost the location of the export actions?

--HERE ARE THE ERROR MESSAGES--

First message:

An internal error has occurred. 
Assertion failed: err = = noErrClick OK and then appears the second message:

Unable to Export:An internal error has occurred: Assertion failed: err = = noErr


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd say that there is a permissions issue with the destination folder. Lion seems to have some different (to say the least) settings. Just trying to figure them out myself!!


----------



## Alley Oop (Jan 23, 2012)

I just discovered the problem. 

Lightroom has nothing to do with it.  The problem is with Adobe Photoshop and Apple OS.  

Mac OS X (Lion) no longer includes the special code to read Photoshop CS3 and CS4 droplets, which were designed to run on older systems.  So when exporting from LR with export actions/droplets, the error messages occur and the actions don't work. 

Solution: Spend a lot of money upgrading to Adobe Creative Suite 5.5.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## Alley Oop (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, Geoff.   I appreciate your help. 

I also discovered, in trying to troubleshoot the same issue, that the Library is now hidden, which gave me an unpleasant shock. 

To make it appear, go to Finder, click Go from top menu, and hold ALT key. 



Kiwigeoff said:


> I'd say that there is a permissions issue with the destination folder. Lion seems to have some different (to say the least) settings. Just trying to figure them out myself!!


----------



## ovspd (Feb 17, 2012)

It's that the droplets need to be updated for CS5. In Finder, click Go, hold the Alt Key and click Library - go to application support/Lightroom/Adobe/Lightroom/Export Actions - one by one, drag then to your PhotoShop CS5 application icon. They will be saved as a CS5 version. 

When exporting in Lightroom, look for the CS5 version in your Post Processing - After Export pull down box - That should do it for you. 

Steve


----------

